# SIM-Karte



## Shot21 (19. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Simkarte eines Smartphones. 
Die Simkarte speichert ja Kontakte, Anruflisten etc. Sprich, wenn ein Experte die Simkarte ausließt, kann er das alles nachvollziehen. 
Nun zur Frage:
Ich habe momentan eine Simkarte per Vertrag und möchte gerne wissen, ob die ganzen Daten nun auf der Simkarte gespeichert sind oder auf meiner Rufnummer?
Sprich: Ich möchte zum Beispiel nicht, dass ein Experte was in meiner Simkarte findet, wechsel deswegen die Simkarte bei meinem Anbieter weil ich angebe, dass ich meine alte verloren habe und bekomme eine neue zugeschickt, die Rufnummer bleibt aber die gleiche.
Kann man dann die alten Daten die bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der alten Simkarte gespeichert waren auf der neuen genau so einsehen, weil die Rufnummer die gleiche ist?

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. November 2019)

Ich habe auch eine Frage. Warum stellst du solch eine Frage hier, auf butter? 

 

Ernsthaft... warum? Es gibt diverse andere Seiten... für solche Fragen.


----------



## ZAM (20. November 2019)

Mittlerweile kann man sich mit dem Account von hier auch bei unseren Kollegen von https://www.areamobile.de einloggen und das Forum nutzen. Da kennen sich vermutlich mehr Leute mit dem Thema aus.


----------

